# Moving Arcade gaming seat home made.



## gunsmoke (Sep 28, 2010)

Just see this Project on youtube guys made a moveing Arcade gameing seat.
out of some old pipes and p.c. set up in side it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44PU8cZSt_c&feature=related


----------



## timta2 (Sep 28, 2010)

That is awesome.


----------



## gunsmoke (Sep 28, 2010)

timta2 said:


> That is awesome.



and just think it cost small change two make with the pipes 
from the d.i.y store lol


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 28, 2010)

that is really cool.  That'd be real fun for flight sims w/ a 5 point harness and everything bolted down if it could do full 360 degree rolls lol


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 28, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> and just think it cost small change two make with the pipes
> from the d.i.y store lol



PVC isn't cheap, and the fittings, which there are quite a few of, are pricey.

But it is pretty cool.  Doesn't seem to move that accurately, though.  Looks like it would be great with X-Wing.


----------



## gunsmoke (Sep 28, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> PVC isn't cheap, and the fittings, which there are quite a few of, are pricey.
> 
> But it is pretty cool.  Doesn't seem to move that accurately, though.  Looks like it would be great with X-Wing.



May be so theres moveing gameing seats on the Market ive seen going for 1000+ dollers
So this would make a cheap Solution home made it Reminds me of that space harrier arcade game from 1985 that moved about like this


----------



## gunsmoke (Sep 28, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> that is really cool.  That'd be real fun for flight sims w/ a 5 point harness and everything bolted down if it could do full 360 degree rolls lol



Doing a full 360 in that seat would make me throw up lmao..


----------

